# Im doing cerakote now



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I started doing cerakote for TGD firearms towards the end of last year. Here are a few examples of things I have done. I do not take anything in personally, everything goes thru TGD. I just thought some of you might like this stuff


----------



## BirdNest

Sick work, That Vector and USA 1911 are awesome


----------



## Justin37Hunt

Wow. Those are awesome!!


----------



## Jason

Good looking work brother!


----------



## TFRIZZ30

That is impressive work. Can you give us an idea of basic pricing?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Thanks guys. micro pistols are $50 frame $50slide, mid/full size pistols are $60/$60, AR15 upper/lower 75/75. all pistols and rifles other than glocks have a $40 assembly/disassembly charge. extra colors, graphics, parts, barrels, hand guards, stocks....... are all extra. I also do yeti cups


----------



## NKlamerus

Could you do the scales from a Leatherman Wave? I would disassemble/assemble.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

scales?


----------



## espo16

That Ultra Carry is the Cats Nuts....


----------



## NKlamerus

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> scales?


The handles 

They are fairly simple, I just can't find a photo of them disassembled anywhere


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

oh ok, yeah I can do that


----------



## sureicanfish

What about a barreled action from a 700 or similar? I have 2 that need attention.


----------



## John B.

sure said:


> What about a barreled action from a 700 or similar? I have 2 that need attention.


Yep. I'm sure that would be easy.


----------



## halo1

How much for the yeti cups and coozies? And that kimber is bad arse! My Springfield 1911 is screaming at me for that paint job!


----------



## sureicanfish

John B. said:


> Yep. I'm sure that would be easy.


I know, I just meant price-wise. I really like the weathered bronze or whatever that is.


----------



## lettheairout

What kinda price to do an Remington 870 express in mossy oak. Whole gun. Trying to get it ready for turkey season 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog

lettheairout said:


> What kinda price to do an Remington 870 express in mossy oak. Whole gun. Trying to get it ready for turkey season
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Interested in this as well.


----------



## doradohunter

Dammit! I just dropped mine off yesterday to have it cerakoted!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

sure said:


> What about a barreled action from a 700 or similar? I have 2 that need attention.


I did one last week. black for $75 it came disassembled


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

sure said:


> I know, I just meant price-wise. I really like the weathered bronze or whatever that is.


distressed burnt bronze is going to be a bit more


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

lettheairout said:


> What kinda price to do an Remington 870 express in mossy oak. Whole gun. Trying to get it ready for turkey season
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


not sure how well i can mimic mossy oak, but TGD also has a hydrodip guy


----------



## mongo

What is the turnaround? I have a slide I would like coated in a simple matte black.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

week to a week and a half, it may be sooner, just depends on the work load


----------



## FishinFool

Nice work!


----------



## espo16

Well... Me and another Chief just went by TGD... in uniform...to look at the Kimber.... I asked to see the gun... Guy asked me if I had any money... ????...Wanted to see it up close to get some work done... No...How much would something like that cost? 400... Can I get a picture of it? There's a picture of it on my Facebook.... Thanks.... Sorry Paul but that dude is a dick.... He said he's your buddy.... Gonna tell every Active Duty military gun enthusiast I know not to do business with them.... My buddy was looking to buy a gun... We walked out....Cocksucker...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16

Now that I'm sitting here at the desk... I'm thinking about it some more.... guy walked in after us and he was helped before he even acknowledged us...Chief that was with me noticed it too... what a dick...


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Yeah I've been In there in uniform before too, service is hit or miss... I will say this Paul did a great job on my wife's glock I got her for Christmas! It went from a really nice black gun to a blue and silver thing that I can't carry ever now...but she likes it...


----------



## halo1

espo16 said:


> Well... Me and another Chief just went by TGD... in uniform...to look at the Kimber.... I asked to see the gun... Guy asked me if I had any money... ????...Wanted to see it up close to get some work done... No...How much would something like that cost? 400... Can I get a picture of it? There's a picture of it on my Facebook.... Thanks.... Sorry Paul but that dude is a dick.... He said he's your buddy.... Gonna tell every Active Duty military gun enthusiast I know not to do business with them.... My buddy was looking to buy a gun... We walked out....Cocksucker...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


I was gonna get my 1911 and 2 other guns done by them after seeing this thread, but after reading how they treated y'all, hell naw! Why the hell would he ask you if you had money?Thanks for the heads up! I'll take my money elsewhere!


----------



## chaddd

Was thinking about getting my abolt done. Not now!


----------



## sureicanfish

Somebody needs to show this thread to the guy...sounds like a class act.


----------



## lettheairout

I'm checking with a friend of mine to see if he does cerokote. He will be glad to have the business 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

espo16 said:


> Well... Me and another Chief just went by TGD... in uniform...to look at the Kimber.... I asked to see the gun... Guy asked me if I had any money... ????...Wanted to see it up close to get some work done... No...How much would something like that cost? 400... Can I get a picture of it? There's a picture of it on my Facebook.... Thanks.... Sorry Paul but that dude is a dick.... He said he's your buddy.... Gonna tell every Active Duty military gun enthusiast I know not to do business with them.... My buddy was looking to buy a gun... We walked out....Cocksucker...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....




That's starting to be a common occurrence there from what I'm hearing. I'd let Paul do my guns without a doubt but wouldn't go through TGD to get them done.


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Hey there's the wife's glock!


----------



## delta dooler

Hmmm...... Whatcha think about all this Paul?


----------



## MikeH

I'd like to hear an explanation also before I consider stepping foot in there, although not sure what explanation there could be for treating servicemen ( or anybody) like that.


----------



## John B.

Well damn. That sucks.


----------



## chaddd

lettheairout said:


> I'm checking with a friend of mine to see if he does cerokote. He will be glad to have the business
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Let us know what he says


----------



## lettheairout

chaddd said:


> Let us know what he says


He does do it but said he is back logged with yeti cups right now. I'm gonna pester him a little more about getting some guns done and take a break from the cups 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

sorry guys ive been sick. just saw all of this. Im not sure what actually happened, but I do know we they have recently had some guys come in (tire kickers) that have dropped guns. I know hes a little gun shy about letting everyone that walks in the door hold the most expensive guns in the store. Im not making any excuses for anyone. But I have nothing to do with the way the store is run. I just do cerakote for them. I hope you dont let your experience change the way you view my work.


----------



## lettheairout

No your work is great. Just don't want some douche make money off your work. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16

Exactly...WILL NOT go through TGD... 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## halo1

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> sorry guys ive been sick. just saw all of this. Im not sure what actually happened, but I do know we they have recently had some guys come in (tire kickers) that have dropped guns. I know hes a little gun shy about letting everyone that walks in the door hold the most expensive guns in the store. Im not making any excuses for anyone. But I have nothing to do with the way the store is run. I just do cerakote for them. I hope you dont let your experience change the way you view my work.


Paul is their a way we can deal directly with you? I love your work but will not deal with anyone that gets gun shy with guys or gals in uniform! And yes I know it's a leadership problem, but maybe you could steer the leadership to this thread!


----------



## Splittine

Get your FFL and do them on your own Paul. Between here and FB you'll have plenty of work.


----------



## chaddd

I'll bring you one tomorrow


----------



## Linkovich

I stopped by TGD a few weeks ago for the first/last time. Was in there for 5 or so minutes while he was helping another customer. Had a couple of questions about a gun I was interested in, guy never even acknowledged my existence. Right as the other customer left a couple other guys came in and he went straight to helping them. Not very impressed...


However if/when I get some more cerakote work done I would love to get Paul to do it sans TGD. Work looks great!


----------



## jspooney

I agree, Paul, cut out the middle man. You do amazing work. Absolutely stunning. But sounds like this company is cancer. NO WAY can they treat anyone in uniform like that and expect to run a business in Pensacola.


----------



## submariner

espo16 said:


> Well... Me and another Chief just went by TGD... in uniform...to look at the Kimber.... I asked to see the gun... Guy asked me if I had any money... ????...Wanted to see it up close to get some work done... No...How much would something like that cost? 400... Can I get a picture of it? There's a picture of it on my Facebook.... Thanks.... Sorry Paul but that dude is a dick.... He said he's your buddy.... Gonna tell every Active Duty military gun enthusiast I know not to do business with them.... My buddy was looking to buy a gun... We walked out....Cocksucker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


I didn't know you were a native American, what tribe ? 

send from my kitchen table too old to get in a tree stand


----------



## Brandon_SPC

submariner said:


> I didn't know you were a native American, what tribe ?
> 
> send from my kitchen table too old to get in a tree stand


:laughing:


----------



## espo16

submariner said:


> I didn't know you were a native American, what tribe ?
> 
> 
> 
> send from my kitchen table too old to get in a tree stand



Slapahoe... Full blooded...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Flounder Hounder

I went in Precision Tactical yesterday to ask about Ceracoting, same treatment, two salesman, one talking to a potential buyer and another talking about hockey, ten minutes and never acknowledged. I walked out with my $1000 still in my pocket...

After reading this thread it seems to be common in the local gun stores. 

I HAVE received good attention at Patriot Arms and Jimmy's in Ft. Walton. 

Paul, if you could cut out the middleman, I'd be there in a minute. You do good work and have a good reputation. Please don't let it get tainted by someone else.


----------



## slackwolf

Flounder Hounder said:


> I went in Precision Tactical yesterday to ask about Ceracoting, same treatment, two salesman, one talking to a potential buyer and another talking about hockey, ten minutes and never acknowledged. I walked out with my $1000 still in my pocket...
> 
> After reading this thread it seems to be common in the local gun stores.
> 
> I HAVE received good attention at Patriot Arms and Jimmy's in Ft. Walton.
> 
> Paul, if you could cut out the middleman, I'd be there in a minute. You do good work and have a good reputation. Please don't let it get tainted by someone else.


It's hit and miss with local shops. I'm sure it fluctuates day to day. Usually the higher priced no negotiation shops have GREAT customer service and the cheaper small staffed shops, not so much. 

Oak Ridge in Gulf Breeze has pretty good sales staff but high prices and won't negotiate, so I haven't bought from them. Ranger Firearms seemed pretty good in Ft Walton and pretty much straight up MSRP so a bit high, never bought from them but friends have. Funny enough I've bought more guns from Jay's in downtown Pensacola than anywhere else locally and been treated great, even after beating them down on prices below what I could get it for online. Bought several from Mikes and you'll feel like cattle being shuffled around down the line. I just buy online and have sent in, pay my $25 and head out.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

ok guys, I appreciate you guys looking out for me but here is whats up....... Dave at TGD is a close friend of mine, he also talked me into doing cerakote. there is no way I would cut him out... the percentage he makes is well worth it, I hardly ever have to talk to a customer, never have to advertise, I use his facility, power, FFL etc.. when I show up at the shop, theres always work stacked up on my desk. I come in do my work and go home.... its a very nice change from what ive been doing for the past 17years. Im sorry some of you had a less than desirable experience with TGD, but I promise you it wasnt intentional. hundreds of people walk thru that door everyday its very hard to keep up with who came in first, and lets face it, we all have bad days from time to time. im not making excuses for anyone or justifying anything, just stating my piece.


----------



## Sammy

Fair enough. I'll bring both my glocks and my rifle in tomorrow. No reason to bring it anywhere else since you do top notch work.


----------



## John B.

I will say, I have had 3 firearms coated by TGD, PPB (Pre Paul Boyden, lol) and they turned out great. 

Paul is a true artist, and I definitely wouldn't hesitate to get him to cerakote a gun for me.

As for Dave, it's sometimes hard to understand his humor. I wasn't there, but I believe Dave is prior military, and the majority of their customer base is military. 

Give him another shot, Val. Dave has always been good to me.


----------



## MikeH

I'm curious to know if this thread was brought to daves attention? If so, what were his thoughts on it? Besides yourself Paul, it doesn't seem like much of an effort has been made on his part to make it right. Has dave apologized, or expressed concern? You could have the best gun store in the world, and cerakote everything in gold, but if the owner just had an "oh well, they will get over it attitude" then I still won't step foot in there. I'm not trying to bust anyone's balls, I just dont think your skills alone can make up for poor treatment of our service men.


----------

